# 6 x spike ?



## FlyinTyes (Feb 16, 2014)

Caught this big boy on my camera a couple days. Looks like a six x spike to me. 
Couldn’t find him hunting.
Had to share. Enjoy


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

Iv heard people talk about a spike by 6, cool to see one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That's a cool one!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

That is one crazy cool looking rack!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The dream spike!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Would make for a fantastic euro mount.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Stud bull. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I believe this bull was killed last year on the spike hunt.


----------



## FlyinTyes (Feb 16, 2014)

Getting pictures from a trail camera like this is rewarding and adds a lot to my hunt and outdoor experiences.
yes I setup where I am looking to capture information that helps me strategize my hunting.
Yes I would love to have found the unique bull while out with my bow.
Is it breaking the rules to leave a camera up until after the hunt season ends and not collect images during the hunt? Is that still considered using to harvest if the hunt is over for a given season? 
I suspect so. 
The camera captures them doing their thing without us there to alter behavior. And I will miss that aspect of it.


----------



## runallday (Sep 17, 2018)

FlyinTyes said:


> Getting pictures from a trail camera like this is rewarding and adds a lot to my hunt and outdoor experiences.
> yes I setup where I am looking to capture information that helps me strategize my hunting.
> Yes I would love to have found the unique bull while out with my bow.
> Is it breaking the rules to leave a camera up until after the hunt season ends and not collect images during the hunt? Is that still considered using to harvest if the hunt is over for a given season?
> ...


----------



## runallday (Sep 17, 2018)

The regulation very specifically states to aid in the taking of game so if you’re not using it to hunt with then you can have it up.


----------

